# Focus JAM2 and Haibike AllMtn, Nduro dirt demos - Sat Jun 16 - Santa Cruz



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

For those in the NorCal area interested in an eMTB dirt demo on a 2018 Focus JAM[SUP]2[/SUP] or Haibike AllMtn or Nduro;

Link to thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...-emtb-ride-sat-jun-16-santa-cruz-1079390.html

Cheers,


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Mike, Ive shared this event to my eMTB group as well. We will be there.


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

We still have some spots left for next Sat June 16 in Santa Cruz - dirt demos of Focus Jam2 or Haibike. RSVP on MeetUp or contact us


----------

